# Are you lost to the world?



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

...............


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

This is one darn eclectic forum...Thats why I like it...I would say I go the unmarked paths through labyrinths of human soul...


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I always tell the truth, honest opinion. Others may not like the truth, but that's how it is. Pure and simple.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

Um...You mean like in the Mahler song? Then yeah, probably.

But what's all this truth and lies business?

"I am lost to the world
with which I used to waste so much time,
It has heard nothing from me for so long
that it may very well believe that I am dead!

It is of no consequence to me
Whether it thinks me dead;
I cannot deny it,
for I really am dead to the world.

I am dead to the world's tumult,
And I rest in a quiet realm!
I live alone in my heaven,
In my love and in my song."


----------



## GhenghisKhan (Dec 25, 2014)

When the world is about to lose me, I get my trusty machinegun and remind the world who is boss.


----------



## Giordano (Aug 10, 2014)

If I felt not lost to the world, I would not be necessary.

I try not to speak too much because humans only believe they like to hear the truth.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

I rebel, I serve, I hammer, I share. The world is worthless because it contains no ideas. But the world is the only place where ideas may actualize and be shared, so it is not worthless. I celebrate my worldly limits but I do not worship them. I am guided by the high, but for the sake of not alienating myself (because alienation is a sin) I embrace my low and sanctify it. Sacred and profane love... Tannhäuser... Parsifal... know what I mean, eh??? Wink, wink, nudge, nudge??

Voted for: I always lie.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I am not lost enough yet.


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

I'm not lost to the world . Nobody has ever found me !





:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

of course, arn't we all to some extent?


----------



## aajj (Dec 28, 2014)

Maybe the world is lost to _me_!

As SimonNZ said, I don't get how truth and lies play into it.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

superhorn said:


> I'm not lost to the world . Nobody has ever found me !
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol:


So you are an unfoundling.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

No, but apparently my keys and glasses are. AARGH!


----------

